# Early at Versailles



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

Few pics of the early birds , will add more as they come in


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

Few more


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 25, 2021)

THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICTURES OF BIKES AND PARTS


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2021)

No problem, weather held off pretty well , it was a good turnout


----------

